# LETS SEE YOUR " MUG~SHOTS"



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok Gang ....... Lets see yer mug shots! 






well Sally herd about this thread she wanted in on the action too! 




" HAPPY TORT~N " 
JD~


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's Josie


----------



## rwfoss (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2010)

O-o-o-o! It's the saber toothed box turtle!!


----------



## allegraf (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is my super model.


----------



## terryo (Sep 18, 2010)

Chewy





Solo





Bella hiding her bone....Oh you didn't mean dogs??????


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2010)

Alrighty ....then nice work peeps .. keep up those great pics ! 

*ELVIS* 





JD~


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2010)

Your pics are so nice people 
Here is Hermy


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2010)

WOOO HOO .... ISA is " in da game ".....Hermy looks like a happy camper great pics ! .....


JD~


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 18, 2010)

A few...


----------



## terryo (Sep 18, 2010)

OK...where did you get that boxie Nerd????


----------



## George (Sep 19, 2010)

Frankie





George


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice nice nice ...... everyones pics are WONDERFUL! 
I knew this would be a great thread ....so fun to see everyones passion and eye for art ..Great Job FOLKS! 
Just to add a couple more....







One of my " screamers".. from Da' Nerd man! 

HAPPY TORT~N 

JD~


----------



## Isa (Sep 19, 2010)

Amazing pics people! I love this thread, mug shots are so cute!
LOL JD I just love it when your torts are having their meals


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 19, 2010)

Esmeralda


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome pictures everyone, I'll add a couple more box shots. This is Lady Luck:

I love when she steps on them so they can't wiggle away, clever girl.






"Is there something in my beak?"


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Sep 19, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> Awesome pictures everyone, I'll add a couple more box shots. This is Lady Luck:
> 
> I love when she steps on them so they can't wiggle away, clever girl.
> 
> ...


I love that picture! So funny!!


----------



## zoogrl (Sep 19, 2010)

[/img]






[/img]

Betty hanging out in her "garden" : )


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 19, 2010)

terryo said:


> OK...where did you get that boxie Nerd????



BOXIE???... what boxie? I found that rare Leopard land _turtle_ [ cousin to the Snow Leopard _tortoise_ - white coloration on face ] while cruisin' the 'undeveloped' property near where we live -- TerryO you know 'boxies' are orange, yellow and red.. never white!

See!.. this is a 'boxie' found around that same area - no white -

duh-doo-de-doo.......





NERD


----------



## terryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Where do you live??????????..........I'm coming with a "boxie net". I've only seen the "white" ones in pictures...none where I live.


----------



## matt41gb (Sep 19, 2010)

-Matt


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2010)

Sokatra" ..... 





HAVE A GOOD WORK WEEK ! 

JD~


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2010)

Awwwww....I was waiting for this little guys picture to be posted.


----------



## CGKeith (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## jdawn (Sep 20, 2010)

Anya, after having her a.m. hibiscus treat ~ peeking out from her favorite snuggy place and enjoying the breeze


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2010)

ROSSO' .....





And BiG DaDDY OSCAR'......





CHERRI~O '

JD~


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 20, 2010)

terryo said:


> Where do you live??????????..........I'm coming with a "boxie net". I've only seen the "white" ones in pictures...none where I live.



This can't be a "boxie"!? -






White?

Boxies are yellow -


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2010)

Super Pics......by everyone ....
and another fun one .... " SOKATRA'S MUG! 




JD~


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 23, 2010)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> Esmeralda



You need to post this picture in the calendar contest!This one is a winner!Awesome picture!


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 23, 2010)

CGKeith said:


>



what kind of tort is that?



CGKeith said:


>



what kind of tort is that?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2010)

These are all great pics! I am going to have to bring out the camera and get some new mug shots now


----------



## CGKeith (Sep 23, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> CGKeith said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





That is a young Desert Tortoise (Arizona)


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 23, 2010)

This pic 'shows' about 3X the actual size!

Tell 'em what it is.. anybody...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> This pic 'shows' about 3X the actual size!
> 
> Tell 'em what it is.. anybody...



ITS A ...." Speckled Cape Padloper"



jd~


----------



## John1982 (Sep 24, 2010)

"Toe-biter" giving me some crazy eyes.


----------

